# ADMA Interview



## Asim014 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am new in this forum. Just wanted to ask, I have done an initial interview with ADMA and they called me for second face to face interview. I have also received visa from them for that purpose, and we were going to finalize the travel dates. though they also send me tentative travel plan which I agreed and suddenly they cancelled the interview. I asked for the reason but no response. 

Can anyone share me if he/she experienced same thing? and will they call me for face to face interview now or not? Appreciate your response. 

Regards,

Asim


----------



## riazjee (Nov 27, 2014)

Dear Asim,

Generally, Govt. entities have a long hiring procedure and they take lots of time. So it is either that or they might have postponed the hiring for the time being.

Also please ask them whether they need Equivalence Certificate for your educational qualification (it is usually required for permanent employees). Getting Equivalence Certificate is not simple for Asian countries. For Pakistan, it might take 4-6 months. So if they need it, it would be better if you start the procedure ASAP.

Best regards,


----------



## riazjee (Nov 27, 2014)

Dear Asim,

I forgot to tell you something: one of friends in UAE also had interview scheduled with ADMA but was cancelled for no reason. So apparently it didn't happened only with you but with others, too.

Best regards,


----------



## riazjee (Nov 27, 2014)

Dear Asim,

Correction: Talked to my friend and it seems he already had interview and has just been waiting for feedback. He was told that he will get feedback soon.


----------

